# Schutzhund, German Shepherds and HO insurance?



## FluffyDog (Sep 21, 2020)

I guess I'll start off by saying that I don't know too much about HO and renter's insurance except that you have to pay it, and that it pays for if something bad happens on your property. That being said, how do you get affordable HO insurance when many companies either ban the breed or charge a premium based on the breed? Not to mention the fact that the dog would be protection trained. I've had people tell me that their insurance was cancelled or got raised up to three times because they had a traditional guard breed on their property. However, I'm fortunate enough to live in a state where it is illegal for insurance companies to deny you coverage because of the breed and training of the dog--but they're allowed to charge a high price? I'm confused... 😅 I'd like to do Schutzhund, but I don't want to make living with the dog difficult financially. Are there any companies that don't hike the price up?


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

Never had an issue with this.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

FluffyDog said:


> I guess I'll start off by saying that I don't know too much about HO and renter's insurance except that you have to pay it, and that it pays for if something bad happens on your property. That being said, how do you get affordable HO insurance when many companies either ban the breed or charge a premium based on the breed? Not to mention the fact that the dog would be protection trained. I've had people tell me that their insurance was cancelled or got raised up to three times because they had a traditional guard breed on their property. However, I'm fortunate enough to live in a state where it is illegal for insurance companies to deny you coverage because of the breed and training of the dog--but they're allowed to charge a high price? I'm confused... 😅 I'd like to do Schutzhund, but I don't want to make living with the dog difficult financially. Are there any companies that don't hike the price up?


I heard State Farm is the company to talk to.


----------



## Squidwardp (Oct 15, 2019)

This is a statistic floated by a broker who invites you to peruse their site and get a quote: GSDs are among the 10 most frequent breeds excluded under homeowner's insurance policies, meaning 
the insurer either will not write you a policy if they know you have that breed, or, they will not indemnify you for damages if your dog is on that list. 

The link: 





The Prohibited Lists: Home Insurance Dog Breed Restrictions


Dogs such as pit bulls, Rottweilers, Chows, Presa Canarios and Akitas are often on banned-dog lists by home insurance companies.




www.everquote.com





But according to the site, they fall toward the lower end of exclusions, with maybe a little over one third of insurers declining coverage.

Others on the list would be the usual suspects *f*rom the actuary's point of view, as the insurers are assessing risk, which is NOT, repeat NOT the same as a case-by-case basis, meeting your well bred, well trained and stable dog, etc. So they go with raw statistics, and pit bulls, presa canarios, Rottweilers, Dobermans, Wolves and wolf hybrids are all more frequently banned than GSDs. 

Take it with a grain of salt, but restrictions on GSDs are not uncommon. It sounds as if you rent. If it is a single family home rental, then that's up to the landlord. Many apartment complexes have similar bans on breeds. My youngest child lives in an apartment that specifically disallows GSDs. 

I thought the trend lay more in declining to insure particular breeds, not poring over activities like Schutzhund. If anything, Schutzhund, with its emphasis on obedience, teaching bitework within a command structure, and emphasizing the "out" would seem to take prey and defense drives that could lead to aggression, and channel them into a safer place. But then that's not how the actuaries and lawyers who determine what risks the insurance companies will insure tend to think about things.


----------



## Squidwardp (Oct 15, 2019)

Not sure if American Family Insurance writes policies in your state, but I don't think they exclude GSDs.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

It varies by state. Allstate and State Farm don't have breed bans in some states, but they do in others. Liberty Mutual is the same -- they terrific in my state with German Shepherds, but apparently don't allow them on policies in other states from what I've heard. AAA was the worst -- last time I talked to them, they even had Golden Retrievers on their breed ban list!

If you have access to USAA due to a military connection (even a father who served in WW II, Korea, or Vietnam), they have no breed bans and are FANTASTIC to work with. It's totally worth the hassle to ask a parent to dig up service records to get USAA membership.

Otherwise, ask your breeder, breed rescue, or trainer for suggestions for YOUR location.


----------



## Squidwardp (Oct 15, 2019)

Goldies on a breed ban list? The insurer must think they injure infirm people by jumping on them to be petted. Or trip them while presenting for a belly rub. . .


----------



## berno von der seeweise (Mar 8, 2020)

I recently had a discussion along these lines w/ a vacationing top tier insurance exec/working dog enthusiast. I was told gsd moved up from the industry's 6th most denied breed to 5th most denied breed this year. Also that in the near future insurance co's will prevent lessors from renting to ANY dog unless it's owner is prescribed a dog by a doctor for medical reasons. 

of course all of the above will only apply to law abiding folks who can afford to own property or qualify for a lease. In other words nothing to prevent those who can only afford to rent paycheck to paycheck or month to month from keeping their favorite breed/s...










he also mentioned the other schutzhund breeds won't make the insurance banned list in any of our lifetimes simply because they just aren't as popular. Briard, schnauzer, etc. There just aren't enough of them to register on the insurance co's radar so they'll go without notice. They're a little more upscale, so they cost a little more upfront, but maybe significant net savings in the longrun?


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

USAA really is excellent. Explore that option if at all possible.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

I have never had this issue come up. The question is really if your insurance will cover damage caused by your pet to property or persons. The general answer is yes unless otherwise stated. The value you place on that is up to you. Since insurance is history and statistic based, the training your particular dog has is not a factor. It will probably come down to breed and bite history for your particular dog. USAA states they will not cover a dog with a bite history or record of damage to property.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I used to manage some rental property owned by the owners of the company I worked for....at that time, Nationwide would cover dogs with CGCs....I have had tge sane company for nearly 40 years, they do not have any breed bans and actually have a "1 free incident" protocal last time I talked to the agent....my company has been really good - 1 huge major accident (not my fault), several small ones (not my fault), 4 cars stolen (1 Firebird, 3 x same Camero) and a couple hit by deer....I am sure I Have screwed up my agents commissions few times already! I don't think this company covers many states, but they are very good to work with (Erie).

Lee


----------



## FluffyDog (Sep 21, 2020)

I sadly don’t even rent—I live with my parents while I go to college (forever grateful to them!). So this insurance thing is a bit foreign to me 😅. I’ll have to look into some of these companies! Thank you all for the info!


----------

